# Chewy popcorn -  I'm bummed!



## QSis

Inspired by a recent thread about popcorn toppings, I abandoned my microwave popcorn and bought a bag of "old fashioned" corn to make in a pot on top of the stove, for the first time in years.

I just opened the bag, but the corn was tough and chewy.  

I used canola oil, sprinkled a little salt in the oil, and put in 3 kernals.  When they popped, I put in enough kernals to cover the bottom of the pot.  My lid has a vent.

So .... what is wrong here?  Can a new bag of corn be stale?

Just bought the corn last week and was saving it for a weekend baseball game - looked forward to having a taste of the past.  So I'm disappointed. 

Lee


----------



## auntdot

Qsis, I grew up at a time when we only had that sort of popcorn.  Then Jiffy Popcame along.  And long before most folks had a microwave.

Sounds like a bad batch to me.  The steps you mentioned seem exactly right.  

I would try another source for the corn.

Good luck.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miss Lee....I've experienced "old" bagged popcorn. With today's popularity of Microwave the bagged doesn't turn over so it can set on the shelf and get old. I pop popcorn the old fashion way too....cast iron skillet, yada yada...I use Orville Redenbacher's in a plastic jug....Sometimes, it can be a little chewy...most times delicious. Why it is chewy sometimes I don't have a clue. FWIW...I put the oil, and the corn in the pan cold with a lid and give it few shakes along....If you are getting a lot of unpopped kernels I really would suspect "old" product.


----------



## jabbur

Sure sounds like old corn.  I like to cover the bottom of my pan with corn then add the oil to coat the kernals, add seasoned salt and then heat with a few shakes along the way.  My lid is not really vented but the pan has a pour spout that allows steam to escape.  I would try another bag.  I also like to keep my corn in a canning jar after opening the bag.  I think it keeps better.


----------



## Katie H

Lee, I've noticed that "house" brand popcorn is often tough.  If I purchase something like Orville's or Jolly Time, I haven't had any tough corn.

However, I like to buy my popcorn at a local Amish market.  Lots of fantastic varieties and always good.

P.S.  I always store my popcorn in the freezer.


----------



## Barb L.

Yupper - sounds like older corn to me too, and I always keep mine in the fridge.


----------



## QSis

Okay, thanks guys.  

I will try a jar of Orville's.

Auntdot, I grew up in the era of stovetop popcorn, too, but the microwave corn got better and I got lazier!  

I can't get my favorite microwave corn anymore - Orville Reddenbacher's Tender White.  It was the BEST, but my stores stopped carrying it.

Lee


----------



## suziquzie

This thread has made me decide on popcorn for dinner instead of Salmon. 
thanks!!


----------



## pdswife

well, the kids will eat that with now problems!!


----------



## suziquzie

hence my intelligent decision!!!


----------



## Maverick2272

I agree it sounds like old popcorn, but I could never have it for dinner... just not filling enough for me!


----------



## Katie H

suziquzie said:


> This thread has made me decide on popcorn for dinner instead of Salmon.
> thanks!!



Hey,suzi!  It's not  unusual  for Buck and   me  to have  popcorn for dinner. Kinda fun  once  in a while.  But,  it  leaves  us  "craving" a movie.


----------



## suziquzie

it leaves me craving butter!!!!!!  
(trying REALLY hard not to put it on popcorn every time!)


----------



## Jeff G.

suggestion when find good corn... try soy sauce on it after it popped.. just sprinkle some over the top and shake.


----------



## buckytom

QSis said:


> Just bought the corn last week and was saving it for a weekend baseball game - looked forward to having a taste of the past. So I'm disappointed.
> 
> Lee


 
well, the sox have lost several games, so that should help.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just bought an Orville Air Popper and the popcorn seems tough and chewy too. I bought a new jar of Orville Popcorn, so thats not the problem. Is it because you don't use oil?


----------



## Barb L.

I was just reading somewhere - if popcorn is chewy, there is too much moisture.  After popping put it in a 250 oven for 15 mins. to dry.  May want to try this.


----------



## Maverick2272

buckytom said:


> well, the sox have lost several games, so that should help.



That's a bad thing BT, not a good thing. Cubs and horrible popcorn go together but watchin the Sox calls for only the finest of cuisine!!


----------



## sparrowgrass

I know it is heresy, but I don't like popcorn popped in a pan--it is just not as crispy/crunchy as microwaved corn.  I do think it is a matter of moisture, and baking the corn would dry it out, but why not just microwave it to begin with?

I use (mostly) white corn, though I like the red or black kind, too.  I use a Presto popper, the kind with the white insert cup in the bottom.  $15 from WalMart, and I have had it for at least 6 years.

No artificial butter flavored packets, just popcorn.


----------



## mozart

Agree with those who put the blame on moisture.  Actually, popcorn loses moisture as it ages.  Usually "old" popcorn will have more "old maids" and may have an off flavor.
Moisture may come from too much corn in too small a place, too little venting, pulling the corn off the heat after popping but not taking the cover off right away and getting it out of the pan.

Also remember that butter is 20% water, the better you distribute the butter, the better you distribute that 20% of water into the popped kernels.

One good way to avoid that is to pop in a heavy pan, remove the popcorn immediately, the throw the butter into the hot pan.  It will sizzle and melt and much of the water will leave as steam.

I too grew up on Sunday night popcorn.  It was the only day we always had a large meal around 1 PM.  At dinner it was all you can eat popcorn with a piece of homemade fudge plunked down in it.  A little "Maverick" on TV, what more could a growing boy desire.


----------



## Jeekinz

buckytom said:


> well, the sox have lost several games, so that should help.


 
"TEE-HEE" 

MFY's aren't too far BEHIND!


----------



## QSis

You have to admit, Jeeks, that BT's comment was witty.  Cruel, but verrrrrrrrrrry witty.

LOL!!

Lee


----------



## Jeekinz

QSis said:


> You have to admit, Jeeks, that BT's comment was witty. Cruel, but verrrrrrrrrrry witty.
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> Lee


 
Yes, 'witty' in a  sort of way.   LOL!


----------

